# heating



## gordon50 (Jun 14, 2019)

i have just come home tonight found the my heat lamp is not working checked the fuses in the plugs they are ok
i guess the bulb has gone will have to get one tomorrow will the snake be ok until i get home at 630pm


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What species of snake.... ??????????


----------



## gordon50 (Jun 14, 2019)

Malc said:


> What species of snake.... ??????????


its a ball python


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As it's summer then yes it'll be fine. Buy 2 so that you have a spare in case happens again.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

gordon50 said:


> i have just come home tonight found the my heat lamp is not working checked the fuses in the plugs they are ok
> i guess the bulb has gone will have to get one tomorrow will the snake be ok until i get home at 630pm


When you say "heat lamp" do you mean a ceramic heater or a traditional spotlight type lamp? - If the latter do you provide any supplemental heat over night or is the snake exposed to visible light 24/7 ?
If you are using a lamp 24/7 then you are not providing a true photo period which Royals, being nocturnal, require. - in this circumstances you may wish to reconsider your husbandry.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> Buy 2 so that you have a spare in case happens again.


For a brief moment I thought you were referring to the Royal Python there...
Which gave me a cunning plan for a way to persuade the wife to accept more snakes in the house.


----------

